
Web Almanac 2019: HTTP Archive's Annual Report - kaycebasques
https://almanac.httparchive.org/en/2019/
======
wtmt
It would be nice to see a summary (if feasible) at a section level or a
summary page listing key points across sections.

Though there are several resources for making websites better (and faster), it
would be good to have a complementary set of pages with recommendations based
on, and linked to, these findings (while keeping in mind that this research is
on a large, but limited, dataset).

